# hey everyone. i can weave.



## jdhkingfisher

not many people can do the weaves anymore. message me on here if you want your rod personalized with your name or a fish or anything you can dream up. or email at [email protected]


----------



## Fishermon

hey sounds good. do you mind posting some pics of your work? Thanks.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

jdhkingfisher said:


> not many people can do the weaves anymore. message me on here if you want your rod personalized with your name or a fish or anything you can dream up. or email at [email protected]


Really?Your whole 2 contributed threads here is your advertisements.If no one weaves anymore whats this>?


----------



## swhiting

I can weave too!


----------



## -=Desperado=-

swhiting said:


> I can weave too!


Thats whats up.Let ya soul glow brotha


----------



## jdhkingfisher

maybe noone cares about your crappy cobia weave. i didnt ask for your opinion


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Here we go....


----------



## Orion45




----------



## brnbser

you did make a statement you could do it though, he does, I see his photos and with your two posts and no photos, I'm not convinced you know anything or are just looking to spam the forum and attempt to take members money


----------



## Billcollector

Maybe there is a reason that you don't see alot of weaves on rods. Weaves are like complex cross wraps, works of art, and they take significant time to complete correctly. When you have a significant amount of time in a crosswrap or a weave you, the rod builder, will probably wanted to be compensated appropriatley. Also you must not have looked very hard to find a rod builder that does weaving, because I know of 3 right off hand. I know I don't have alot of my customers request weaving due to the extra cost that it adds to the cost of building a rod. So the next time you assume that no one on this particluar forum does weaving, you might want to search a little bit more before you open your mouth.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

ok haters lol i didnt mean it so literally i was just stating that i could do it. tryin to get some extra money. sorry if i offended you jease. ill post some pics to show u im serious as soon as my mom finds our camera memory card.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

jdhkingfisher said:


> ok haters lol i didnt mean it so literally i was just stating that i could do it. tryin to get some extra money. sorry if i offended you jease. ill post some pics to show u im serious as soon as my mom finds our camera memory card.


Did you learn how to weave watching your mommy make you a new bankie?


----------



## jdhkingfisher

haha sure did. too bad im better than you. i wouner who taught you


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Wow, how old are you? Just curious.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

i was kidding bro. my dad taught me a while back when i was 14. im 17 now. pics are being uploaded now.


----------



## Billcollector

You know sitting there bad mouthing another person is not a way to become a respected business person on a forum. I run a rod building and repair business that is in its infancy and I just let my work speak for itself. I won't bad mouth another builder, but I will learn from them and their techniques. So you might want to keep your mouth shut and break out a pen and a note pad and start learning. Desparado has some of the cleanest weaves multi colored weaves I have seen since Kathy K. You should see the pics of a tartan wrap he did a while back. Truly a piece of art.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

he weaves awesome but he disrespected me first. maybe he should watch his mouth


----------



## lingfisher1

jdhkingfisher said:


> maybe noone cares about your crappy cobia weave. i didnt ask for your opinion


I am pretty sure you disrespected him first with this post. You may want to keep your moth shut and learn some respect while on a forum of adults. You may learn something.:thumbsup:


----------



## Billcollector

You might just want to stop why your ahead there bubba. I just see that hole getting deeper and deeper.


----------



## tigerbait

Let the pictures speak for themselves. I know Will does awesome work but let the kid show what he can do. I am looking for a custom light weight rod that SCREAMS LSU to give to my Dad for his 80th Birthday.


----------



## Billcollector

I got the perfect blanks depending on what your definition of light weight is.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

tigerbait said:


> Let the pictures speak for themselves. I know Will does awesome work but let the kid show what he can do. I am looking for a custom light weight rod that SCREAMS LSU to give to my Dad for his 80th Birthday.


 thanks bro. yes this is what i will doo. ill post my pics and you let me know. i sorry if i offended anyone. chill out its not that serious


----------



## jdhkingfisher

*ok heres the pics*

give me your opinion


----------



## Billcollector

I have to say for a 17 year old they look good, but you still don't have any room dissing someones multi colored weave, when you yourself have only shown proof that you can do single color weaves. Keep at it, you can only get better. Weaving is truly a lost art in rod building and there aren't many people out there that do it anymore.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

i can do the multi color ones but its hard. i dont have all the machines and stuff. i use tape and a tooth pick. thats truely a lost art lol


----------



## Billcollector

One of the best weavers I have ever seen uses only double sided tape and a piece of graph paper. Its all you really need. The looms and all are nice and make the job easier, but you don't really need them.


----------



## Billcollector

If you think I am joking about it being a lost art, take a look at some of Doc Ski's work and then come talk to me. That man is truly a artist.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

lol i know it. i would never do it any other way. i love the old school stuff


----------



## Billcollector

Just remember one thing, to be a successful rod builder you must always be willing to evolve and perfect your trade. I can't remember where the quote came from, but it said "There is no such thing as a master rod builder, because a rod builder is always learning and always perfecting his trade."


----------



## BigFishKB

*Hey!!!*

Ok, I will start out to say for 17 yrs old good job. It takes a lot of practice to get good at weaving. I have been building rods for over 20 years and I do not weave anymore due to the time it takes plus its hard to put a price on a weave. If it is not absolutley perfect how can you charge someone for it. Just my opinion. Good luck with what you are trying to do. I for one will never say anything bad about someones work cause I know my stuff isnt perfect all the time. Just remember that if you need any suggestions or want comments be ready for the answers cause you will get them wheter good or bad you have to be able to take it!!!


----------



## -=Desperado=-

The second picture what is that?Is it a platapus wearing clown shoes?Hard to tell but it looks nice.I also like how the COH is offset from the diamonds on the wrap.Pretty nice effect.and the guide wrap is my favorite.Any reason why the side that points to the tip is an inch longer than the other side.Not knocking you just asking if there was a reason for that.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

Billcollector said:


> Just remember one thing, to be a successful rod builder you must always be willing to evolve and perfect your trade. I can't remember where the quote came from, but it said "There is no such thing as a master rod builder, because a rod builder is always learning and always perfecting his trade."


I wrote that here a couple years back.Frank Valdosa told it to me when i was learning some things under him 12 years ago.I passed it on.I still repeat the phrase every now and again.I told him one day i thought he was a master at his style.He said nnly a master in his trade has shut down and stopped learning.One of the biggest secrets to rodbuilding is to steal as as many secrets and tecniques as you possibly can.I use foam strips for my weave jigs wrap em in duck tape number the jig and than slice lines in the tape thru the foam beside each number.Tape the jigs to the blank and roll.


----------



## Billcollector

I actually built my weaving loom out of a piece of PVC and some foam letters from hobby lobby. It looks very similar to the Renzetti wonder weaver in style.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

If i did weaves and rod building full ime.I would definitly own the renzetti.i have used 1 before and it is NICE


----------



## Billcollector

Oh, I love my Renzetti. It is a freaking life saver. I have a spare bed section so I can do rods up to 11ft long. The only problem is finding enough shop lights to put over it.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

theres a weave on it. the glare messed it up its the breast cancer ribbon


----------



## LloydC

Hi everyone new to the forum! 

Quick question......Is is standard for a group of adults to tear a 17 year old kid a new one for being proud of his work?? 

Just curious. I mean I'm sure he's a real piece of crap for being proud of his work, I can be mean to him too. Maybe we could make him cry, that would be great!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Yeah pretty much. Aint it great! That's just there way of saying welcome to the forum. You'll see. And welcome to you too.


----------



## madshark

Me too.










Done with 2 sided tape and thread I dyed because I could not get the shades I wanted.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

*Cant we just get alongHAAAAAAAAAAAAA*































Hang in there my friend, lifes but a game. Since i retired it is a gane 24 hrs a day. Ill get your#<S tomorrow:whistling:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

Please edit spelling for me, i had a secatary


----------



## sniper

"not many people can do the weaves anymore. message me on here if you want your rod personalized with your name or a fish or anything you can dream up. or email at [email protected] "

From what I see it says "NOT MANY PEOPLE CAN DO THE WEAVE ANYMORE" it does not say 'nobody but me'

For you guys to jump on a kid is stupid. I kept waiting for 'Douchperado' to ask the kid to a duel. I think the kids work is great. I would be proud to own one of his rods. Maybe he hasn't got all of the training everyone else on here has but I think they look great. 

Then here comes 'Douchperado' "I am better, look at me, look at me!" I have gotten many laughs from your posts bragging about your tattoos. Maybe one day you will be good if you keep trying. But you come on here with pictures bragging about it like you are on Miami Ink. 

Lay off the kid and let him advertise his work without a bunch of BS.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

^^^^ lol made my day


----------



## Sunshine17

HAHAHA. That is awsome.... I loved reading that. Cheers to sniper


----------



## jdhkingfisher

this is a super fun post to read lol. too bad it had to happen to me XD


----------

